# Bernart de Ventadorn (1130-1140 – 1190–1200)



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello again, everyone.

Sourry for my english. This time I want to share some composers in a kind of Line of Time, so I´m going to put some composeres here every time that I can enter to the Forum.

The first one is Bernart de Ventadorn.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernart_de_Ventadorn

That´s it. I hope you can enjoy it. Thanks for you time.

See you soon. Have a nice day.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful Eduardo!

Thanks,


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, Ondine. It´s beautiful. Thanks for your time, I hope that you keep watching the rest of composers that I want to put. See you soon. Have a nice day. -Sorry about my bad english-


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Eduardo said:


> Yes, Ondine. It´s beautiful. Thanks for your time, I hope that you keep watching the rest of composers that I want to put. See you soon. Have a nice day. -Sorry about my bad english-


Hey man, your English is better than my Spanish(?) (Just guessing the language based on the name)

I've never heard of this composer, Thanks! Sounds beautiful!


----------

